# 2008 SM Calendar submission INFO



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*Please read entire post!*

Just a heads up, in preparation of the 2008 SM members calendar please get your pictures ready now.

DO NOT send them to me now! VERY SOON I will start accepting the submissions and will post instructions on how to send them to me at that time.

*Some things to know in advance...*

1. Digital pictures only (sorry I just dont have time to receive prints and scan them myself, but you can scan and send the file)
2. the larger the better, ideal image size is 2300 x 1800 pixels
3. ideal DPI is 200
4. please choose 2-3 of your favorite ONLY
5. if you have multiple Malts and would like the chance of all of them being in the calendar please have a pic of all of them together or only one may be chosen
6. .PNG image format preferred, then .JPG , then .PSD
7. Submit your dog(s) name, age, and city, state they reside
8. Have fun with the pics, any subject or background, serious or goofy, clean or dirty, themed pictures are great (ie: Christmas, Holloween, Fall, spring, summer, etc etc)

*Please note:* not all submissions can/will be used. I choose the best based off quality, clarity, size and resolution, basically what will work best for the calendar. Please do not feel bad if your picture is not chosen, I try my best to change up the pups from year to year. Only 1 Malt will be chosen for each month

*Cover art work*

I will ask Dr Jaimie if she is going to do the cover this year, if she cant I will post more on that later

Again, this is just a heads up, do NOT start sending pics yet, please just start preparing for the submission date. Also please post any question in the thread.

Thanks,
Joe

some info that may help...



> Resolution and DPI are often used interchangeably, but they are quite different. Knowing the difference between them will enable you to get the most from CafePress.com's services.
> 
> Any digital image is composed of pixels. The pixels are the small colored square dots that can sometimes be seen when images are enlarged too much, or if you look at your screen close enough. Resolution is the number of pixels in the horizontal direction by the number of pixels in the vertical direction. For example, a picture with 1200 pixels at the horizontal direction and 2100 pixels at the vertical direction would have a resolution of 1200 x 2100 pixels (pronounced 1200 by 2100 pixels).
> 
> ...


final note: </span> [/B]I want to start accepting submissions within the week with final submissions probably due around the first week of November so I can try and have the calendar done by Thanksgiving, and i'll stress TRY to have it done :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY! :aktion033: I wasn't here last year and am SO excited to buy one of these! Thanks Joe for creating such a fun idea :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

How fun! I would love a calendar and so would some others I know!

Joe, As far as the pictures go does it matter if they are photo shopped?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Joe, As far as the pictures go does it matter if they are photo shopped?[/B]


no, as long as they meet the guidelines, however, when choosing the pics, along with the quality of the submission, i like to pic ones that are "natural" and real life, but photoshopped ones have made it into the calendar before


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Me too Joe! Thanks for doing this :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Anyone else have that song, "Calendar Girl" stuck in their heads? I can't wait to see the new models. I hope Jaimie can do the cover again...it was such a nice addition.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The "A" Team loved being the "January kids" last year!!! Is it possible to have a second run if a good enough picture is submitted?


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Joe! :aktion033: 
I am DEFIANTLY going to enter and I already know which picture, I am excited.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I will be doing the cover collage unless someone else wants to have a go at it.....

***for those with more than one malt please try to submit group photos...and have more than one to choose if available...i can photoshop them all in one pic but that is more work for me. I know it isnt fair that ur malts have to share a small square but there r a lot of malts on this forum and there isnt the space for every malt to have their own square.

please submit photos to [email protected]
*NOTE: this email is for calendar cover submissions only. do not send me shots for in the calendar and also no questions regarding ne thing other that questions for the cover. i only use this email for this purpose only. i have a separate email for personal use****

the deadline will be whatever joe chooses for the deadline for the calendar. i appologize in advanced for those of you who do not get their pics in on time. the cover is designed for every malt to have a chance to have something to do with the calendar...so please make ur submissions in a timely fashion


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm glad you're doing the cover art, jaimie. i can't wait to see the finished product. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

YAY!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, because I am so hopeless, I have missed TWO years' deadlines. I WILL get my submission in this year if it kills me!!! LOL. Third time lucky!! And it actually works well this year - the 1st year I was here I only had Harley, and last year Dakota was still a baby - but they're both adults now, so this is GREAT timing!!

*Thanks Joe & Jaimie for your time and effort again this year, it is very much appreciated!*

Oh, and I should submit to Jaimie for the cover & Joe for a spot on a month right? I understand that neither may be chosen, but just to cover my bases - is it ok to submit to both, so that if we miss out on a spot on a month, we MIGHT get a spot on the cover???

THANKS GUYS!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Oh, and I should submit to Jaimie for the cover & Joe for a spot on a month right? I understand that neither may be chosen, but just to cover my bases - is it ok to submit to both, so that if we miss out on a spot on a month, we MIGHT get a spot on the cover???[/B]


yes, Jaimie does her best to include everyone on the cover who submits a picture to her but space is still a limitation at some point so get those pics submitted :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a link to last year's calendar for new members who haven't seen it. This will give you an idea of the best shape for your picture ... more of a "landscape" shape than "portrait" and how the cover is set up, etc. 

Click the calendar thumbnail to see all the pages.

http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese.86412695


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie, what size should the picture be for the cover? I know it was small last year but can't remember the exact size.
Thank you both Jaimie and Joe for all your efforts to make our calender again this year, they are such a wonderful keepsake


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I was just wondering this morning if we were going to have a calendar for 2008...I use mine for all of Paris' appointments, mediciations, keeping track of her weight. In other words, this is strickly Paris' calendar. I love it! Thanks, Joe and Jaimie, for all the work you put into making this happen.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

any size pic is fine...i crop them to make them the right size...if it is a group shot the closer they r together the better.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Joe & Jaimie!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: !!!!!!! You are both sooo appreciated!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The calendars are so much fun. I have mine on the wall in my office at home and use it every day. 

BTW -- after the 2008 calendar is completed, do you think we could have a contest to see who can name all of the Maltese on the cover? That would be so much fun.

Joe and Jaimie -- thanks for being willing to take your valuable time to put this together for us. I LOVE my SM calendar.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump: get your pics sent into Jaimie for the cover and start getting your submissions ready :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

for cover pics please tell me malts name and ur sm name thanks! btw all submissions make the cover if sent on time


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump didy bump


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Phooey I can't get my pictures as big as requested...oh well :smmadder:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:aktion033: im so glad you guys are doing this again this year, it was wonderful seeing everyones baby on the cover and in the calendar too :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

cover pics dont have to be that large....everyone will get on cover is a pic is submitted!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> bump didy bump[/B]


ditto yee kind feller :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=448636
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a flippin' nut. Calling yourself a "kind feller" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You crack me up, Joe. At least, you don't have a different user name, and giving yourself advice :smrofl:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> You are a flippin' nut. Calling yourself a "kind feller" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


and dont forget speaking in some foreign language, "yee" is no ordinary word you know  sometimes i'll talk like a pirate too



> You crack me up, Joe. At least, you don't have a different user name, and giving yourself advice :smrofl:[/B]


trust me, i talk to myself enough, if i go that far I will hang it up and travel the land living off the earth and yelling "arrrrrghh" to strangers

last bump peeps :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:new_shocked: Joe, When do you want pics??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wont start working on the cover til i get a good number of pics in..ive gotten a small handfull...keep em coming. ive also been sick the last 4 days and still am so if i dont reply to u im sorry.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i havent gotten many pics..i hope everyone doesnt miss out!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, I don't know about everyone else but I haven't had a chance to try to get a pic of the two of mine together. I'm definitely going to do it... just need to find the time and a sunny day, etc.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

np i was just bored looking for something to pass the time


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> np i was just bored looking for something to pass the time[/B]


Jaimie, when is the deadline for the cover pics? 

Joe, when is the deadline for calendar page pics?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=451643
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know the deadline.....it will be whenever joe makes the deadline for the calendar


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Haven't seen a post from Joe yet about instructions on sending the pics for the calendar....where, when etc. Did I miss it?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok good, I haven't missed the deadline yet! :aktion033: I will work on getting pictures taken today so I will have them ready BEFORE the deadline! LOL :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> i havent gotten many pics..i hope everyone doesnt miss out![/B]



Dear Jaimie that is a CUTE photo!!! We just emailed you one, let us know if it won't work for you.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just wondering when the deadline is for the photo submission.....

And a quick bump


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Just wondering when the deadline is for the photo submission.....
> 
> And a quick bump [/B]


Deadline? Last post from Joe said not to even START sending in pics yet until further instruction....is this correct or have I missed something?

And another quick bump


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

joe doesnt want pics yet but i do...the cover takes much longer to get all the pics in...so send away!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jaimie, are we emailing you the pics? If so, what's the address? Thanks.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i havent made the "official" announcement but you can start sending pics (please read the first post of this thread for requirements) to : [email protected]

i will post the deadline and an official thread in the next few days


dont forget to send jaimie the pic for the cover, her email is in the first page of this thread i believe


----------

